# Leg Band removal?



## SRLB090510 (Nov 2, 2011)

We got Miss Gemini and she has a metal leg band with a number
Is there any way I can remove it?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Is it open or closed ? If its open you can if its closed im not sure


----------



## SRLB090510 (Nov 2, 2011)

Its open i think


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The vets can remove it for you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you take a photo? we might be able to tell if its an open or closed band. if its a closed band, a vet will have to remove it, they have the tools to do it


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Are you supposed to remove the bands? (My tiel has a band.)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

sunnysmom said:


> Are you supposed to remove the bands? (My tiel has a band.)


-------------------------------------------

No you should really leave the band on the bird. Many birds are traceable and you can use the info on the band to find the breeder and get background on the bird. The band can also be a form of ID if you lose your bird and have to positively ID it. A band is also a physcial form of knowing the age/year of the bird.


----------



## SRLB090510 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is there like some kind of database or something I can look her number up on?


----------

